# See-through Goldfish



## Hawk12 (Sep 3, 2012)

I have a 20 gallon freshwater tank that has been running with a few goldfish in it for over a month now (yes I know you aren't supposed to have a lot of goldfish in a tank that size at once) but one of them turned completely white, almost see-through about two weeks ago. I was just wondering what was wrong with it and what to do.


----------



## pamk59 (Aug 24, 2012)

I hate to sound matter of fact but have you tried looking it up on the internet?:fish-in-bowl:


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Goldfish are known to change colour sometimes


----------



## goldie (Aug 4, 2012)

Hawk12 said:


> I have a 20 gallon freshwater tank that has been running with a few goldfish in it for over a month now (yes I know you aren't supposed to have a lot of goldfish in a tank that size at once) but one of them turned completely white, almost see-through about two weeks ago. I was just wondering what was wrong with it and what to do.


HelloHawk
Lots of people find out 'after' they have put a lot of goldfish in a tank that it's cruel to keep them that way. Quite often this happens because maybe they have not looked into how to care for Fish before setting a tank up,also stores will very often tell the customer it's perfectly okay to do this just to get customers to buy but.with a don't care less attitude about Fish.BUT, in your post it hits me in the face that you do know . So you have a 20 gallon which has running for over a month with a 'few' goldfish?but in brackets you are saying 'a lot'?
In my opinion for what it's worth.........it's cruel.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

When you make the initial mistake, it's easy to do. I'd say the mistake is keeping goldfish indoors, but it's often trusting a clerk who may have a heart of gold, but has been trained to sell fish much like you'd be trained to sell shoes. People also see goldfish as expendable, consumable life forms - the fairground fish or the bowl fish. They are feeders.
I see you with a neat goldfish you might want to keep, because of the transparent colours. We had a violet shubunkin in the school pond for a few years, and she was partly transparent. In a 20 though, you can only keep one, and you have to rehome the others very very soon.


----------

